# Is frequent urination after a heavy lift common ?



## fendertele (Oct 21, 2015)

Whenever i have a heavy lifting session... i struggle to get a decent nights sleep as i'm up and down for the toilet every hour....

It's not liquid intake related as i don't drink anymore on a lifting day than i would on a non lifting day and in fact i would drink more at home in the hour i'm working out than i do at the gym.

Last night i even made sure to watch my liquid intake to make sure it wasn't related and i still had to go every 30mins - 1 hour, and i was shocked by just how much i urine i had considering i had not drank all that much... and it was clear.

Again it's more of a pain in the ass when your trying to get a good recovery sleep and waking up needing to go urgently.

is it possible it is just water stored in the body and lifting causes some sort of body flush ?

i was lifting in the gym at 8pm home by 9.30pm, after eating and watching some tv in bed by 2 am......


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

No, it's not normal.


----------



## fendertele (Oct 21, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> No, it's not normal.


 one of the many non normal symptoms i get due to lifting... think my body is trying to tell me something... and this is me supposedly cured... think i'll hit my endo up!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I wish I could something more helpful to say! I've never heard of this before though I'm afraid.


----------



## fendertele (Oct 21, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I wish I could something more helpful to say! I've never heard of this before though I'm afraid.


 yeah it's cool man i saw a similar post from years back posted on another bb forum but thought i'd ask on here since i'm a member of this one and not that one cheers anyways man


----------



## chasinggains (Sep 16, 2016)

Strangely enough this has started happening to me this last 6 weeks or so.

Fine during the day, however up multiple times in the night to piss. Tried ZMA and melatonin which usually put me straight to sleep but even these didn't have an effect.

For the last week I've slept soundly every night without waking up once and the only thing that's different is that I haven't trained.


----------



## fendertele (Oct 21, 2015)

chasinggains said:


> Strangely enough this has started happening to me this last 6 weeks or so.
> 
> Fine during the day, however up multiple times in the night to piss. Tried ZMA and melatonin which usually put me straight to sleep but even these didn't have an effect.
> 
> For the last week I've slept soundly every night without waking up once and the only thing that's different is that I haven't trained.


 although sorry to hear you are having the same discomfort i'm glad to see im not the only one thought i was going crazy!

Yes if i don't lift i sleep like a baby and have no issues, if i lift i always need to run to the toilet every hour or sooo which makes for a s**t sleep.

As i wrote i don't think it has to do with the amount of liquid consumed as i don't drink any extra on lifting days than on non lifting days... so i don't know if it's just lifting has some sort of water flushing affect on the body ?

I lift always at nights so can't comment how this would be if i lifted in the morning ... would i just go all day long and be good by the time i need to sleep... might try it and see if it helps any.


----------



## chasinggains (Sep 16, 2016)

I've been monitoring my intake / outtake and it's no different than before so don't see why that would suddenly cause it.

I don't drink caffeine, alcohol or fizzy pop etc, just water. 3-4 litres a day.

Training tonight for the first time in a week or so, so I'll see how I sleep tonight and report back!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quick Google:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/397778-frequent-urination-after-working-out/


----------



## chasinggains (Sep 16, 2016)

Surprise surprise, trained yesterday evening and I was up again through the night so it's looking like I can definitely link it to gym days.

I read the above article yesterday and can rule out the first 2 points, excessive fluid intake and supplements.

It was my first time back after a week so I did struggle with a few things but I consciously made an effort to keep good form, and avoid straining, for example when getting on / off the bench with heavy dumbbells.

I've also had a dull ache towards the bottom right of my abdomen / hip bone since.

Not sure what to do from here!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

*
Lower Right Abdominal Pain Caused Due to Stones in the Right Kidney
*

Stones in the right kidney causes pain in the lower right abdominal region.

*Symptoms:* Pain occurring beneath the right ribs, back and the right side. Pain caused due to right kidney stone may radiate towards the lower right abdominal region and groin. The pain can be spasmodic in nature and can vary in intensity. Other symptoms are: Pain when voiding, *frequent urination*, brownish/ pinkish/reddish colored urine, cloudy/ foul-smelling urine, nausea, vomiting and fever with chills.

*Investigations:* Urine tests, blood tests, x-rays, CT scan and intravenous pyelography.

*Treatment for Lower Right Abdominal Pain Caused Due to Right Kidney Stone:* Treatment comprises of drinking lots of water. Pain killers help in relieving pain. For large stones, treatment comprises of extracorporeal shock wave lithotripsy (SWL), which breaks the stones into tiny pieces so it can pass via urine. Surgical procedures such as percutaneous nephrolithotomy can be done to remove larger stones.


----------



## chasinggains (Sep 16, 2016)

Cheers fella, had some bloods done at the Doctors and handed in a sample so we'll see what's what soon enough .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

fendertele said:


> Whenever i have a heavy lifting session... i struggle to get a decent nights sleep as i'm up and down for the toilet every hour....
> 
> It's not liquid intake related as i don't drink anymore on a lifting day than i would on a non lifting day and in fact i would drink more at home in the hour i'm working out than i do at the gym.
> 
> ...


 It's actually extremely common for women to experience this when squatting and deadlifting heavy. Not common for men though.


----------



## fendertele (Oct 21, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It's actually extremely common for women to experience this when squatting and deadlifting heavy. Not common for men though.


 well my estrogen has been a little bit higher than normal according to my doc :lol:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I think if you have water retension due to high sodium, you'll lose sodium from sweat and then possible lose the water later on as well..

Also if you eat "cleaner" foods on lifting days, that could also contribute. Example: If I eat a large dominos pizza with crisps on a Saturday, on Saturday+Sunday I'll be bloated and thirsty all day, and on Monday I'll have gone back to a clean diet and will be in the toilet every hour pissing out all that extra water..


----------

